# Front airbags



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

So my 2015 RAM 2500 with 9'6'' Fisher V has stock suspension and the other day I caught a curb running errands around town. The problem is, even with 700lbs of counter weight my wing tips are only a few inches off the ground when retracted 1/4 distance. Right now I'm considering Firestone bags in the front. Anyone else running bags in the front of a GEN 4 2500/3500? Just wondering if it's worth the $$ and effort.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just bump the plow wings foward a touch and you should have plenty of clearance.

Is 700lbs what they reccomend for that size plow. Plow weighs close to a grand


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't run my V all f the way up becuse the wing corners hang down.

1 straiten the blade a bit
2 lower the plow a bit will raise the corners also.
3. You have a plow on your truck, clearances may change, pay attention .

4 .front coils springs. Ram does use a diffrent spring rate on the diesels.
I installed springs for the diesel in my gasser. It leveled it while gaining capasity .

Or get the bage I hear on the play ground the air/rite bags are better quality than the good/year bags.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

eMatch shows 'ballast' of 580lb which I found odd because as you said, the thing weighs close to 1k. I guess investing is a few more sandbags would be a good idea before I do anything else.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

SnoFarmer said:


> I don't run my V all f the way up becuse the wing corners hang down....


Hummm, I never thought of that but it makes sense, lowering the blade will raise wing tips. I'll give it shot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Air bags are great.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I don't know about the Rams, but on my 2006 F350 I upgraded the front springs to the 6,000lb ones. That reduced the sag with plow raised by 1.5 to 2 inches (8.5' MVP with wings). I was having the same issues as you are - scraping the wing tips. I also have about 1,000 lbs in the bed, but mainly over the rear axle.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Air bags are great.


Air biscuits are better


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> Air biscuits are better


But very fattening.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

seville009 said:


> I don't know about the Rams, but on my 2006 F350 I upgraded the front springs to the 6,000lb ones. That reduced the sag with plow raised by 1.5 to 2 inches (8.5' MVP with wings). I was having the same issues as you are - scraping the wing tips. I also have about 1,000 lbs in the bed, but mainly over the rear axle.


I was looking into Thuren overland coil kit but I'm too cheap to spend that much money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Airbags


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

So do you have counter weight OR ballast? You do know the difference... right?


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

theplowmeister said:


> So do you have counter weight OR ballast? You do know the difference... right?


Yes, read a few of Dr. SnoFarmer's dissertations.. weight behind rear wheels (counterweight) is the method I use Thumbs Up


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Airbags


Ordered .. thanks guys


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

hbrady said:


> Yes, read a few of Dr. SnoFarmer's dissertations.. weight behind rear wheels (counterweight) is the method I use Thumbs Up


Don't call him Dr.... it goes straight to his head.

Have you had the pleasue of sitting threw one of his seminars on his studies on diesel fuel additive yet??


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Philbilly2 said:


> Don't call him Dr.... it goes straight to his head.
> 
> Have you had the pleasue of sitting threw one of his seminars on his studies on diesel fuel additive yet??


and next time there will be a added charge for the tinfoil, as your noggin is as big as a plantoid.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

better get the heavy duty Reynolds wrap...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Philbilly2 said:


> better get the heavy duty Reynolds wrap...


its on the list.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Philbilly2 said:


> Don't call him Dr.... it goes straight to his head.
> 
> Have you had the pleasue of sitting threw one of his seminars on his studies on diesel fuel additive yet??


:laughing: I have not; however, I received one hell of of education on cold air intakes  Saved me some money and I have since passed that knowledge on to other misguided individuals considering that investment.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Go check out the "best diesel additive" thread. It had me rolling on the floor a couple times.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hbrady said:


> Ordered .. thanks guys


Great idea.........I love mine.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

ktfbgb said:


> Go check out the "best diesel additive" thread. It had me rolling on the floor a couple times.Thumbs Up


Ahhh yes, now I remember. I started to read that.. went to pack a lunch and then forgot why


----------

